# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  ptvpartner a scam

## childwinds

the hyip program ptvpartner is a scam please beware. they scam me $600 and have refuse to pay a dime

----------


## AndyD

You're either a slow learner or a sucker for punishment (or a spammer).

Thought you would have learned your lesson here.

----------


## Dave A

I thought this might be the lesson learnt  :Frown:

----------

